# 160,000 sq. ft. lot



## E.L.I.T.E.lawn (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm bidding on a church's parking lot that is 160,000 sq. ft. and i need to know what you guys will charge for something this size. We will be using two 8 1/2 foot plows.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Why do you need to know what everyone else would charge, when it has nothing to do with what you would charge in your area?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Makes one wonder, doesn't it Mick. 

Personally, I'd charge $50K. 

What is your hourly rate? How long is it going to take to plow it? How many obstacles? Per Push? Per Season? What kind of service do they want? Only Sundays? Only opened up for office personnel during the week? Are you a member? I think you get the idea.






PS Just kidding about the $50K


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Makes one wonder, doesn't it Mick.
> 
> Personally, I'd charge $50K.
> 
> ...


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Watch it on the Churchs that only need Sundays full push. Last season we were in storm mode and the Church only got hit once Friday late night. Come back Sat afternoon and there was 8" more down and the fricken BoyScouts had something going on so they had the whole entrance bottle necked up with stuck cars and mini vans LOL. They were cool about it but I had no clue the service level needed to be upgraded. Just something to consider when your bidding and they say Sunday full service only. They also now have Bible study on week nights as well.
Todd


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

E.L.I.T.E.lawn said:


> I'm bidding on a church's parking lot that is 160,000 sq. ft. and i need to know what you guys will charge for something this size. We will be using two 8 1/2 foot plows.


Give me the address with zip code and I will post a satellite picture for you. That will really help


----------

